# Dyes, Micas, or Natural Colorants for Beginners?



## MrsZ (May 5, 2021)

I apologize if this has already been covered. I tried searching and couldn't find what I was looking for.

I would like to play around a little with simple swirls, or even solid color bars in my basic soap recipe. But, I have no idea what to use for Colorants.

I've seen mica powders, liquid dyes, and powdered herbs all used.

What is your favorite? Any pros and cons of each method? 

Also, can the same Colorants all be used with milk soaps?


----------



## ImpKit (May 5, 2021)

I've ONLY used micas myself. They seem to be very easy to use, they disperse fairly evenly throughout the soap so you don't get speckles or clumps. Can be added straight to batter or dispersed in some oil and then added (oil can either be taken from base before you add the lye or simply added to your superfat). I've seen them used regularly in YouTube videos by soapers making milk soaps, so should be no issues there. And they are fairly consistent in their colors. Micas can have ethical considerations to keep in mind, since there are places in the world where the mica substrate is mined using child labor. This thread discusses some of that. Personally, as I say in that thread, Nurture Soap and Mad Micas are two suppliers I will still use as they both offer statements of commitment to ethical / responsible sourcing and require statements from suppliers that child labor IS NOT USED.

I've never used liquid dyes or powdered herbs / natural colors (aside from a bit of activated charcoal and kaolin clay).

The problems I have observed from various sources (but again, no first hand experience) with powdered herbs / natural colors is the particle size is larger, which can make even dispersion difficult and prone to speckles. If you like that look, then great! If not (and it drives me nuts personally), then problem! You also don't typically get nearly as vibrant or saturated color with natural colors and they can be finicky. Indigo, for example, seems to provide a range of colors from grey to blue to purple.

With liquid dyes you need to know what the colorant is dispersed in so you can account for the presence of that in your final calculations. It can be glycerin or water or oil. Its usually not a lot, but it can affect things. The few videos I've seen where people use them, it seems like it's not as easy to disperse as micas. The colors ARE rather vibrant.


----------



## MrsZ (May 5, 2021)

ImpKit said:


> I've ONLY used micas myself. They seem to be very easy to use, they disperse fairly evenly throughout the soap so you don't get speckles or clumps. Can be added straight to batter or dispersed in some oil and then added (oil can either be taken from base before you add the lye or simply added to your superfat). I've seen them used regularly in YouTube videos by soapers making milk soaps, so should be no issues there. And they are fairly consistent in their colors. Micas can have ethical considerations to keep in mind, since there are places in the world where the mica substrate is mined using child labor. This thread discusses some of that. Personally, as I say in that thread, Nurture Soap and Mad Micas are two suppliers I will still use as they both offer statements of commitment to ethical / responsible sourcing and require statements from suppliers that child labor IS NOT USED.
> 
> I've never used liquid dyes or powdered herbs / natural colors (aside from a bit of activated charcoal and kaolin clay).
> 
> ...


That makes sense, thank you.  I will head over to the thread you linked and read it too.

I wondered about the natural herbs, and whether they'd be speckle or not. It seems like they could be a bit splotchy. I may have to experiment a bit.


----------



## giulia (May 5, 2021)

I like using micas for swirls or designs. I have found they disperse well in the soap batter. I had a difficult time using some of the clays -I couldn’t seem to get them to incorporate all the way.


----------



## MrsZ (May 5, 2021)

giulia said:


> I like using micas for swirls or designs. I have found they disperse well in the soap batter. I had a difficult time using some of the clays -I couldn’t seem to get them to incorporate all the way.


Thanks! I hadn't realized there were clays used for Colorants.


----------



## Zing (May 5, 2021)

I love micas due to all the reasons listed above.  For the most part, what you see in the batter is what you get in the final soap.
I also really like to use paprika, cocoa powder (like for baking), rosehips powder, and activated charcoal.
Red palm oil (I use a max of 5%) gives a nice yellow color.


----------



## MrsZ (May 5, 2021)

Zing said:


> I love micas due to all the reasons listed above.  For the most part, what you see in the batter is what you get in the final soap.
> I also really like to use paprika, cocoa powder (like for baking), rosehips powder, and activated charcoal.
> Red palm oil (I use a max of 5%) gives a nice yellow color.


When you use paprika and cocoa powder, do you use a strained oil infusion, or do you use the powder itself?


----------



## JazzyC123 (May 5, 2021)

I personally like to use oxide pigments I have used mica before (and maybe it was just the colour) but found that it morphed quite so. I also know that there can sometimes be ethical problems with the sourcing of mica (though it is possible to obtain ethically-sourced mica) and thats just something I like to keep in mind, at least for me personally!


----------



## MrsZ (May 5, 2021)

JazzyC123 said:


> I personally like to use oxide pigments I have used mica before (and maybe it was just the colour) but found that it morphed quite so. I also know that there can sometimes be ethical problems with the sourcing of mica (though it is possible to obtain ethically-sourced mica) and thats just something I like to keep in mind, at least for me personally!


Another pigment I've never heard of! I'll look up oxide pigments. Thanks.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 5, 2021)

When first starting out, it's best to focus on finding a soap recipe that you, your friends and family, like. Then focus on adding fragrance if you plan to sell.

Many newbies spend hours & big bucks using micas, dyes, oxides, clays, and the like while you can easily learn to add color to your soap from your yard, garden, pantry or spice shelf without going to any extra expense. For example, look at the latest entry to the *Grocery Store Challege*.

She doesn't seem to use fragrance but in another thread, a member was complaining that the cost of adding EOs was equal to the cost of all the oils/fats/butters in the batch. That is typical. Adding fragrance makes the bar more expensive to make and sell.

I like the look my soapies have when I use natural ingredients as colorants. Early on, I started my own herb garden for that reason. I no longer have a place to grow herbs so I buy them from *HerbCo.com*. The 4 oz. size is inexpensive. I buy a few at a time to spread the shipping cost over more than one herb. 

My *Carrot Tissue Oil* infusion makes lovely lemon yellow to bright orange colored soap. Just another example of finding things you may have on hand to color your soaps.

Using natural colorants has been discussed many times. Find the magnifying glass in the upper right cornet of this page to search for more info.

I also like this site for ideas. Tanya of *Lovely Greens* on the Isle of Man is generous with sharing her knowledge of gardening as well as her soap making experiments.


----------



## MrsZ (May 5, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> When first starting out, it's best to focus on finding a soap recipe that you, your friends and family, like. Then focus on adding fragrance if you plan to sell.
> 
> Many newbies spend hours & big bucks using micas, dyes, oxides, clays, and the like while you can easily learn to add color to your soap from your yard, garden, pantry or spice shelf without going to any extra expense. For example, look at the latest entry to the *Grocery Store Challege*.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all your input and links.  

It's tough waiting 6 weeks without trying all the new things. I guess I will just try not to make any more soap until the ones I have done have cured.

In the meantime, I will check out all the resources that you provided.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 5, 2021)

You might want to follow this thread that's discussing natural colorants:

*COLORANTS THAT YOU CAN GROW*



MrsZ said:


> It's tough waiting 6 weeks without trying all the new things. I guess I will just try not to make any more soap until the ones I have done have cured.


Haha. VERY funny! If you are anything at all like the rest of us folks, I'll give you 3 days before you give in and at least try to make something! Colored or not!   

Seriously, though, you're overwhelmed by so many choices. I get that. Just take it one step at a time. Try a few things to see what you like. It's not rocket science and it's supposed to be fun.


----------



## MrsZ (May 5, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> You might want to follow this thread that's discussing natural colorants:
> 
> *COLORANTS THAT YOU CAN GROW*
> 
> ...


I just spent quite a while reading about natural Colorants and they sound and look amazing. Bonus that I won't have to but anything unusual when I decide to use them. I see turmeric soap soon.... 

I think you are right about 3 days or less.


----------



## Zing (May 5, 2021)

MrsZ said:


> When you use paprika and cocoa powder, do you use a strained oil infusion, or do you use the powder itself?


Okay, first off, I just need to proclaim, publicly here, that I am not related to @MrsZ.  On this forum I frequently will refer to my awesomtastic wife who is Mrs. Zing.  And I say to you, @MrsZ, welcome to the forum.  (  Seriously, Honey, it's not really you, right, trying to join me and my virtual friends.  Right?  I'll log off any second now.  Promise.  Fer reals this time.  I'm coming right away.  I said I'm logging off!)

To answer your question, what is this labor-intensive thing you talk about straining and infusing?  I am a _lazy_ colorist/soaper, New Friend!  I use the powder by itself.  Cocoa powder does take a lot of stirring to avoid small clumps.  The paprika I've used is pretty finely ground but I do get a slightly speckled look.

Use the search function for posts by @Dawni who is the natural colorant queen.

The secret to not having to wait 6 weeks, is to soap every week so that something is constantly finishing its cure.  And no, I don't have a problem, I can quit at any time, get off my case.


----------



## Aromasuzie (May 5, 2021)

@Zany_in_CO I am one of those that purchased every type of colourant I could get my hands on.  I like the oxides but they are rather limiting in colour compared to the micas.  I love my clays for their feel but purple clay looks more brown and it sometimes takes a while to work out how much to use to achieve the depth of colour  I want.  I've started playing around with natural colorants but there is a time factor involved if you are infusing oils.  I liked the idea of cocoa powder but was using heaps to get a pale chocolate colour and my dark brown oxide gave me a better chocolate look.  I also made an oil infusion using several packets of paprika, which was strained before adding to the mix, but was really disappointed when the colour started fading after only a couple of days curing.  If I want yellow/orange, I have plenty of dried calendula that I processed myself and there's a real sense of accomplishment looking at that soap batch.  I am processing dock root at the moment.  I thought I would be a person who liked having plant material in my soap, but I don't like staring at it on the shower floor, lol.  No more poppy seed soap for me!  Anything I do add will have to be finally ground up, except for salt!  It's a great learning experience, just don't break the bank to do it


----------



## MrsZ (May 5, 2021)

Zing said:


> Okay, first off, I just need to proclaim, publicly here, that I am not related to @MrsZ.  On this forum I frequently will refer to my awesomtastic wife who is Mrs. Zing.  And I say to you, @MrsZ, welcome to the forum.  (  Seriously, Honey, it's not really you, right, trying to join me and my virtual friends.  Right?  I'll log off any second now.  Promise.  Fer reals this time.  I'm coming right away.  I said I'm logging off!)
> 
> To answer your question, what is this labor-intensive thing you talk about straining and infusing?  I am a _lazy_ colorist/soaper, New Friend!  I use the powder by itself.  Cocoa powder does take a lot of stirring to avoid small clumps.  The paprika I've used is pretty finely ground but I do get a slightly speckled look.
> 
> ...


Lol! Nope, my husband isn't a soaper.

If making a new batch every week is the secret, I think I can do that easily. 

I will look up Dawni. I think I'm going to do a ground turmeric soap tomorrow, it looks like natural Colorants is what I'll start with for sure.


----------



## AliOop (May 6, 2021)

I often start testing at 2-3 weeks so I can gauge how the soap develops over time. Or maybe because I just like testing the soaps and can't leave them alone! 

Like @Zing, I also am about to log off and can quit any time if I wanted. But I'm no quitter; no, I'm committed (probably should BE committed, but that's another post for another day).

Besides, quitting would be such a waste of my "capital investment" into soaping -- two 3'x6' cabinets worth of investment, not counting the 50lb buckets in the pantry (because they don't fit into the cabinets) ... or the curing rack in my office.


----------



## earlene (May 6, 2021)

When I started, some natural dyes were easy to obtain without having to wait for an online order to arrive, so that's where I started.  Just one example of the ease of use for something I had on hand:  a capsule of beta carotene, cut open and carefully squeezed into soap batter would produce yellow soap.  

Later, after lots of experimenting with what I could get locally and what I could order online, I switched mainly to micas & oxides for dependable results and ease of use.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 6, 2021)

Zing said:


> Okay, first off, I just need to proclaim, publicly here, that I am not related to @MrsZ.


Thanks for clearing that up. I had been wondering! 


Aromasuzie said:


> I also made an oil infusion using several packets of paprika, which was strained before adding to the mix,


 Good thinking. I find it's scratchy if left in the batch.


----------



## lucycat (May 6, 2021)

I think micas are the easiest for a newbie.   They mix easily in batter and you can blend micas for a new color.   That allows you a large variety in colors with only a few mica purchases.    Most micas will result in soap the color of the mica when dry (which is harder to predict with oxides and dyes).  The biggest negative on micas are that they are usually more expensive and if you aren't careful you will go down the rabbit hole purchasing every new color you see.


----------



## MrsZ (May 6, 2021)

lucycat said:


> I think micas are the easiest for a newbie.   They mix easily in batter and you can blend micas for a new color.   That allows you a large variety in colors with only a few mica purchases.    Most micas will result in soap the color of the mica when dry (which is harder to predict with oxides and dyes).  The biggest negative on micas are that they are usually more expensive and if you aren't careful you will go down the rabbit hole purchasing every new color you see.


That makes sense. I would like to try Micas at some point. For the moment though, (until I can reasonably afford it) I am going to try the natural Colorants that I already have available. But I have some Micas picked out for some point in the future!


----------



## giulia (May 6, 2021)

I fell down that rabbit hole when I first started  - there were so many pretty colors and my imagination ran wild. Thankfully I love making soap so they are getting used.


----------



## ImpKit (May 6, 2021)

I COULD fall down the rabbit hole of buying all the micas... but I stopped myself by deciding, and following through on it, to get a set of "average" or "mid-point" colors for the 6 big rainbow categories: red, orange, yellow, (edit to add because somehow I missed it) green, blue, and purple. I have a couple other colors, notably white, black, a special green, and a couple neons. As well as a grey/silver and a gold. But by and large for the time being I want to stick with my "average" colors and carefully try to blend what I have to accomplish different colors. That way I'm not buying (and having to store) all the different hues I may want to experiment with. And as a hobbyist, this will challenge me in different ways. How can I accomplish the effect I want with what I have? Learning to think about color theory, blending, saturation, etc.

Now if I ever start SELLING soap, for consistency & time savings I'll buy more colors. I might even pick up some one offs here and there. Like if I ever want to do a pink bubblegum color...


----------



## lucycat (May 6, 2021)

I have been soaping since 2005.  I started using micas when the POP micas were sold.  You could purchase the set and got a yellow, orange, reddish (I have forgotten but was more pinkish red), green, blue (similar to Nurture's blue vibrance) and a purple.  I think soap makers fell in love with micas from this set since it allowed so many ways to blend new colors and they looked so much nicer than available dyes.  It was the first time I had seen micas in bright colors rather than the muted ones used for makeup and eye shadow.   They really inspired the beautiful color designs being seen today.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 6, 2021)

lucycat said:


> I started using micas when the POP micas were sold.


I did the POP micas too. Do you remember Select Shades? I thought they were the best.


----------



## lucycat (May 6, 2021)

No; I don't think so;  Were they micas?  I seem to remember some dyes with a similar name;  I mainly remember that the manufacturing issues with POPs caused their ending and a lot of angst until new ones and new companies brought out more.


----------



## stephswan (May 6, 2021)

lucycat said:


> I think micas are the easiest for a newbie.   They mix easily in batter and you can blend micas for a new color.   That allows you a large variety in colors with only a few mica purchases.    Most micas will result in soap the color of the mica when dry (which is harder to predict with oxides and dyes).  The biggest negative on micas are that they are usually more expensive and if you aren't careful you will go down the rabbit hole purchasing every new color you see.



I would agree with this. I, unfortunately am one of the kids who fell into the rabbit hole of purchasing A LOT of different colors, but i couldn't help myself with nurture's $1.50/sample bag (might be expensive to some, but I'm only using 1/2 tsp at a time as I like my colors to my softer) and it was worth it to me to try a bunch of different colors. I find color combining/designs and fragrances to be the funnest part of soaping so I'm willing to make the investment. 

I also agree with don't wait the 6 weeks - last week, I made a new batch every day (they are only small 16 oz batches as I'm just testing fragrances and having fun with color).


----------



## MrsZ (May 6, 2021)

stephswan said:


> I would agree with this. I, unfortunately am one of the kids who fell into the rabbit hole of purchasing A LOT of different colors, but i couldn't help myself with nurture's $1.50/sample bag (might be expensive to some, but I'm only using 1/2 tsp at a time as I like my colors to my softer) and it was worth it to me to try a bunch of different colors. I find color combining/designs and fragrances to be the funnest part of soaping so I'm willing to make the investment.
> 
> I also agree with don't wait the 6 weeks - last week, I made a new batch every day (they are only small 16 oz batches as I'm just testing fragrances and having fun with color).


It's hard not to make a new batch every day! I'm making 16oz batches now, thanks to the advice of others on here. I can't learn enough.


----------



## TheGecko (May 6, 2021)

I started with a couple of Sample Packs of Mica from BrambleBerry and Rustic Escentuals.  Then I purchased Titanium Dioxide, Kaolin Clay, Rose Clay and Activated Charcoal.  From there it was more Micas, Clays, Oxides and Pigments and Natural Powders.  I start with small quantities...a little more spendy, but I prefer to not get stuck with a bunch of stuff I don’t like.  

Fair warning...colorants are as much a rabbit hole as scents.  I thought I was purchasing distinct colorants, when in fact I was purchasing slightly different shades of the same color.  So I’ve been playing around with basic colorants and then coming up with shades that I like.


----------



## Aromasuzie (May 7, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. I had been wondering!
> 
> Good thinking. I find it's scratchy if left in the batch.


I actually bought a glass tea pot with a strainer that had the smallest mesh I have ever seen.  A little of the powder still got through, but all sunk to the bottom and it was easy enough to pour off without it being disturbed.  I could also check the intensity of colour easily, which was great.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 7, 2021)

Aromasuzie said:


> I actually bought a glass tea pot with a strainer that had the smallest mesh I have ever seen.  A little of the powder still got through, but all sunk to the bottom and it was easy enough to pour off without it being disturbed.  I could also check the intensity of colour easily, which was great.


Brilliant!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 7, 2021)

lucycat said:


> No; I don't think so;  Were they micas?  I seem to remember some dyes with a similar name


Your memory is correct. They are FD&C and D&C dyes. Still in business. They offer a Basic 8 Color Set from which you can create 800 shades.

*Select Shades* was popular in 2004 when I first started soaping. I remember using their amazing *color charts* to create different shades with Crayolas.  The company was sold In 2012 to Linda Main. It is one-woman owned and operated business that _"promises quick shipping and quality customer service"._


----------



## lucycat (May 8, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Your memory is correct. They are FD&C and D&C dyes. Still in business. They offer a Basic 8 Color Set from which you can create 800 shades.
> 
> *Select Shades* was popular in 2004 when I first started soaping. I remember using their amazing *color charts* to create different shades with Crayolas.  The company was sold In 2012 to Linda Main. It is one-woman owned and operated business that _"promises quick shipping and quality customer service"._



I never really enjoyed dyes;  I remember being so surprised at how bright a color became once the soap went through gel and how hard it was to predict the color from looking at the liquid dye.   Some I thought were too bright and artificial looking.  Of course, I was a new soaper in 2005 and there was still a "country" look at fairs and in decorating.  I used oxides and ultramarines primarily and a lot less color than I do today.


----------



## earlene (May 8, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Your memory is correct. They are FD&C and D&C dyes. Still in business. They offer a Basic 8 Color Set from which you can create 800 shades.
> 
> *Select Shades* was popular in 2004 when I first started soaping. I remember using their amazing *color charts* to create different shades with Crayolas.  The company was sold In 2012 to Linda Main. It is one-woman owned and operated business that _"promises quick shipping and quality customer service"._


I notice they are not for use in wax-based cosmetics or candles.  I wonder how they perform (or performed) in soaps made with beeswax, lanolin or other wax-inclusive formulas. Did you ever use them in soap with waxes in the formula, Zany?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 8, 2021)

earlene said:


> Did you ever use them in soap with waxes in the formula, Zany?


I did not. Back then I was still in my "natural colorants" phase and using Crayolas in transparent soaps. As I mentioned, they were popular with other soapers in the group. That comment made me think of "Batik" -- a way to color fabric where you first draw in the design in wax and then use dye to color. The wax is removed through a heat process and then the fabric is ready to display or wear.


----------

